# Falk No.1 Loco



## spring (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone know the logging locomotive Falk No.1 from ELK RIVER MILL & LUMBER COMPANY? I am planning to build a model of it and try my best to make it identical to the real loco in G scale. I have collected some original photos of it and bought a book "Falk No. 1 locomotive" by William Harris. But that's not enough, I still need to know the structure of the chassis. Can anyone help me by providing more photos of the prototype loco?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't the Harris book have plans for the chassis?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Missouri Locomotive Works built a track powered 1/20.3 scale brass model that was extremely detailed. You might contact them they might be able to provide drawings for your live steam version. Also the Short Line & Narrow Gauge Gazette published drawings you could check their index.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

This will be a neat little beast! But very small for live steam in G-gauge. 

please do not forget about us here as you proceed, we enjoy seeing all types of projects!


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

The Falk was (is) standard gauge. So in 1:20.3 it should run on 2 1/2" track (or even more exact 2.78"). If you build it in 1:20 for 45mm track, the proportions are screwed up. 
Regards


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The Harris book is for a standard gauge (7-1/2") loco. Might have to shorten up the frame's crossmembers a bit for true scale.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Spring, 

Contact Mike at Timber Heritage. 
They used to sell a complete plan set for the Falk 
very reasonable. 

Here is the link 
http://timberheritage.org/contact/index.html


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

As Henner pointed out, the major challange you are going to have to contend with is the fact that Falk No. 1 is a standard gauge loco. To build this model correctly scaled you would have to build it in 1:32 scale if you intend to run on standard g scale 45mm gauge track. Falk is a VERY small locomotive so in 1:32 scale you will have a challenge of micro engineering. You could perhaps compromise the scale and build it in 1:29 but even at that scale it would be very tiny for a live steamer. Can it be done? Sure. Will it be hard? Probably, because you will have to make very small working cylinders, valve gear and boiler. 


What Missouri Locomotive Works did with their electric version is distort the proportions to make it into a narrow gauge locomotive which boosted the scale and allowed them to make it in 1:20.3 scale. I happen to own a 7 1/2" gauge Falk and I have seen the Missouri Loco Works Falk in person so I was able to examine how they did it and compare it to my model which is much more correctly scaled. Essentially they narrowed the frame where the wheels are, but the frame steps back out where the cylinders are mounted. I guess they kept the cylinders wide to maintain as much of the character of the prototype as possible. To deal with the fact that the cyliders are essentially too wiide for narrow gauge drivers, they put REALLY long crank pins on the drivers, which in my opinion looks a bit goofy. The result is that the side rods float way out in space beyond the drivers. I suppose if they had narrowed the cylinders, which makes more sense from an engineering standpoint, it wouldn't have the right "look". So, like Henner mentioned, it's distorted. 

Now I am no stickler for prototype, and I am okay with modeling things that "could have been", but just be aware that you are treading into fantasy territory if you fudge the scale/gauge at all. Either way, if you make a true scale standard gauge model or a fantasy narrow gauge version, you are going to have some serious engineering challenges to tackle. Good luck. 

Regards,


----------



## spring (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, it dose have plans for the chassis, but I do not agree the dimensions. I do not allow any defect on this model, so I want to get the information of real Falk.


----------



## spring (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello, Eric. Thanks for your advice. My model will be in 1:20.3 scale. Now it is still under design, and everything will be ready in the middle of month.I want to make it a live steam one and probably finish it within two month. Ok, then I will post the photo here.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it dose have plans for the chassis, but I do not agree the dimensions.Perhaps because the dimensions are for a standard gauge 1-1/2" scale model runnning on 7-1/2" gauge track - the correct gauge would be 7-1/16 in 1-1/2" scale. 

If you're going to build it in 1:20.3, what gauge are you going to run it on? Just curious.


----------



## spring (Apr 24, 2012)

The gauge for this falk will be 45mm. I have been out to one of my friends in another city for about a month. this will cause delay in my model making proceeding. 
By the way, my friend is also a modeler of US trains. At present, he is now designing a new porter of Tanana Valley Railroad #1. I have reviewed photos of this little loco on the web http://www.fairnet.org/agencies/tvrr/tvrr.html. It is a common porter, but tiny and lovely. Does anyone have more photos of this loco to share?


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Mr. Spring,

I'm a little confused because you said earlier:

" I do not allow any defect on this model,"

And you have also said that you will build it in 1:20.3 scale and 45mm gauge, however the model will have a "defect" in the sense that it is the wrong scale for the gauge. You will have to compromise something to make this work. Like I said before, this project then becomes a fictional creation. The Falk No. 1 is a standard gauge locomotive so the correct gauge for 1:20.3 scale would be 70.64mm. Does that make sense? You will have to massively narrow the chassis to make a 45mm gauge version.

Like I said before, Missouri Locomotive Works did it on their electric version by leaving the cylinders wide but narrowing the driving wheels. They had to use super long crank pins on the drive wheels for the connecting rods. This is not very good engineering for a live steam model. 

That leaves you with the option of narrowing the entire chassis which will make for some interesting creativity you will need for attaching the winch parts to the frame at the front. I hope you are comprehending all these issues because whatever you do, you will have your work cut out for you in re-engineering the chassis.

I'm not trying to discourage you I just want to make sure you are clear on the challenges you face.

Regards,


----------

